# OPA134



## psychatog (Jul 30, 2007)

Que les parece???

No tube la oportunidad de probarlo... quisiera armar un buen pre con equalizador utilizando este IC ya que me dijeron que tienen mejor calidad que los clasicos lm386.
Que opinan?

Me podrian ayudar  a diseñarlo???

Gracias  

Les dejo el datasheet 

https://www.selectronic.fr/includes_selectronic/pdf/Burr-Brown/OPA134_2134_4134.pdf


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2007)

Lo puedes emplear en cualquier circuito que use Amplificadores Operacionales de audio (Respetando las patas) no hace falta rediseñar nada.

Aqui tienes un previo de phono donde se puede aprovechar el IC, es un diseño particularmente cuidado para eliminar el ruido y requiere muy baja distorsion.

http://sound.whsites.net/project25.htm


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 30, 2007)

Me olvidaba, NO lo conocia, lindas caracteristicas !


----------



## downcount (Jul 30, 2007)

otros muy buenos amplificador operacionales para audio son... el OPA627, LM4562, LME47910 y el AD797...lo malo es que son mas caros que el OPA134.


----------

